# I'm going to be on TV!!



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Most of you guys know I am spending the winter down in South Carolina.

Well today I was watching a local news show ( Carolina Live ) That gives you the news & what's going on Locally.

The Host ( Cecil Chandler ) was asking what people do. If they had any special recipes or interests.

My wife said send him a email & tell him about my Fly Tying. I said "Your Crazy" 

Well she decided to e-mail him along with a few Pictures of my work & I get a email asking me if I want to be on his noon TV show! 

I have to call him in the Morning for the details! This is wild!


----------



## bluewaterfisher (Nov 11, 2010)

sweet


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Let us know when it'll air!


----------



## Salt in My Veins (Apr 22, 2009)

Ask him if he's gonna move his Italian restaurant to Surfside Pier.


----------



## StriperChaser (Dec 12, 2007)

that is great. give us the scoop so we can watch


----------



## Rooster2 (Oct 12, 2010)

Been watching Cecil on TV for years. You'll fit right into what he looks for in his daily shows...the odd, unique and different in local talent and attractions. Go for it....and get you a Cecil bobblehead too if you want...lol.

Let us know when it will be aired so we can check it out.


----------



## Flytyingguy1 (Sep 8, 2009)

Spoke to Cecil today & The show will air Thursday the 13th at 12 noon. I will be doing a Fly Demo & showing off some of my work...........


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Way cool. Congrats.


----------



## Diamondwrapper (Sep 22, 2007)

Looking forward to seeing the show. opcorn:


----------



## crsmith43 (Apr 18, 2009)

awesome..to bad i wont see it up here in rock hill


----------

